# Кто может разобраться, помогите



## Еленушка (22 Фев 2012)

Добрый день! Все кто может, помогите разобраться в данном заключение:
Поясничный лордоз выражен, задние медианные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L4-L5, L5-S1 с минимальными признаками невральной компрессии. МРТ-проявления межпозвонкового остеохондроза, деформирующего спондилеза спондилартроза поясничного отдела позвоночника. Гипоинтенсивный участок в теле позвонка L2 (mts?). Ретролистез позвонка L4/ Вот такое заключение я получила, и ещё думаю, что это важно: в 2011 в марте перенесла онко-операцию молочная железа удалена, прошла комплексное лечение химию, лучевую, золодекс 6 уколов, сейчас принимаю тамоксифен -гексал .В декабре прошла плановое обследование,  все в норме, в костях скелета очагового изменения не выявлено. А в январе болела сильно спина сделала МРТ и вот получила заключение. КАК МОЖНО МЕНЯ ПОДЛЕЧИТЬ???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Фев 2012)

У невролога и онколога после прохождения МРТ консультировались?


----------



## Еленушка (23 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте Владимир! Да, но я хотела получить вашу консультацию. Невролог выписал -  ДЕТРАЛЕКС курс на 2 месяца, уже прошла. Онколог посоветовал МРТ через 3 месяца, вот и все. На 6 марта записалась на повторное МРТ, Что вы посоветуете ?  Спасибо.


----------



## Еленушка (24 Фев 2012)




----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2012)

Сцинтиграфию сделать предлагали?


----------



## Еленушка (24 Фев 2012)

Нет, только МРТ через 3 месяца, вот записалась на 6 марта.


----------



## Еленушка (24 Фев 2012)

Вернее делали при плановом обследование в середине декабре: ОСГ Очаговых изменений в костях не выявлено, признаки распространенного остеохондроза позвоночника. А МРТ был сделан в 10 января. И планирую 6 марта повторить, можно так часто делать МРТ? Болит спина, чем можно подлечится? Постоянно принимаю тамоксифен гексал 20 по 2 таблетки.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2012)

Еленушка написал(а):


> Нет,только МРТ через 3 месяца,вот записалась на 6 марта.


попросите сделать СЦИНТИГРАФИЮ, она укажет характер того что на пленке...


----------



## Еленушка (24 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, обязательно сделаю. А что на пленке, вы можете пояснить доступным языком? Когда я что-то не понимаю, у меня паника, мне нужна ясность.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2012)

Еленушка написал(а):


> Спасибо, обязательно сделаю.А что на пленки вы можете пояснить доступным языком.Когда я что-то не понимаю у меня паника, мне нужна ясность.


а когда я не могу ТОЧНО верифицыровать то, что вижу мне необходимо уточняющее исследование..


----------



## Еленушка (24 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, Игорь! Как получу дополнительные исследования, очень хотела бы получить ваш комментарий. Всего вам доброго!


----------



## Simos (24 Фев 2012)

Сожалею, но  в данном случае или миеломная болезнь или  mts , Вам необходимо обратиться к онкологу


----------



## Еленушка (24 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, а что страшнее?


----------



## Еленушка (5 Мар 2012)




----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Мар 2012)

у вас должно быть описание. Врач внизу описания рекомендует провести СЦИНТИГРАФИЮ?


----------



## Еленушка (5 Мар 2012)

Нет.   Выписка будет завтра,сегодня выдали снимки.на словах доктор сказал что остеохондроз и грыжа.Прошла обследования :анализы.УЗИ.ренген.МРТ.


----------



## Ольга . (5 Мар 2012)

Лена, у Вас есть еще тема на форуме: Кто может разобраться, помогите. Вы в них обеих о своей проблеме докторов спрашиваете?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Мар 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Лена, у Вас есть еще тема на форуме: Кто может разобраться, помогите. Вы в них обеих о своей проблеме докторов спрашиваете?


ну блин,  я же вижу что-то не то на снимке....
Елена, это ОЧЕНЬ серьезно.!!!
грыжи и прочее  на вашем снимки ерунда,  по сравнению с теми явлениями которые ОПИСАНЫ у вас на МРТ. 
Я ведь писал вам в первой теме что нужно сделать...


----------



## Ольга . (5 Мар 2012)

Темы объединены.


----------



## Simos (5 Мар 2012)

Учитывая онкологический анамнез необходим КТ онкопоиск грудная клетка, брюшная полость, малый таз, сначала необходимо исключить онкопатологию


----------



## Еленушка (12 Мар 2012)

Добрый день ! Я не знаю что мне делать? Доктор, который меня оперировал и в данный момент ведет плановое обследование каждые 3 месяца, считает немного иначе. Читая ваше комментарии мне страшно, я сразу же побежала в больницу и легла на не плановое обследование: прошла анализы МТР ,УЗИ всех органов ,Мой доктор считает что Сцинтиграфию делать смысла нет, потому что МРТ более точнее, на счет Миеломной болезни у меня анализы мочи и биохимия в норме , иначе анализы были плохими. Не доверять ей я не могу, она знающий онкохирург и вас обидеть тоже не хочу. Я очень хочу разобраться, и не упустить время, ведь это мое здоровье. Второй снимок, который я разместила 5 марта, к нему заключения: межпозвонковый остеохондроз, деформирующий спондилез поясничного отдела, грыжа диска L4, L5, Очагов МТС характера нет. Вопрос, а что вы там видите?


----------



## Еленушка (23 Мар 2012)

Добрый день! Что-то со мной не кто не хочет общаться, жду ответа больше 10 дней. Хочу задать еще один вопрос, у меня что ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ НЕВЕРНОЕ? И что-же вы там видите на снимках? , и кому я должна их еще показать чтобы спать спокойно.


----------



## Simos (23 Мар 2012)

Жалобы боли в спине, локализация, характер, интенсивность, когда возникают днем, ночью, как долго длиться, куда иррадиирует, чем купируется?Двигательные, чувствительные, расстройства?
Онкоанамнез более подробно. Желательно все снимки МРТ представить. В телах позвонковL1-L5 очаги, С учетом онкоанамнеза подозрение на mts


----------



## Еленушка (30 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте ! Спасибо что откликнулись. Не много задержалась с ответом, переезжали на новую квартиру. Здоровьем хочу заняться на следующей недели. Постараюсь объяснить, что происходит со спиной : постоянно она не болит, сплю слава богу хорошо, обострение было 3 раза , в первый раз в декабре помогло снять боль свечи "вальтарен"но перед этим я делала ремонт шпаклевала и красила, старалась тяжесть не поднимать. Первый снимок МРТ. Во второй раз феврале мне рекомендовали уколы "мольгамма"но они помогали хуже и в третий раз в марте, последний снимок МРТ, лечилась свечами "кетонал" три свечки и боль прошла. А вот после упаковок коробок сегодня немного при наклонах и приседаниях тяжесть в ногах и отдает в колени. Других снимков нет .Чувствую себя хорошо. Что в моем случаи делать, чем лечить, к кому обратится? Мой врач что думает я писала выше и ждет меня на плановое обследование через 3 месяца. Как быть?


----------



## Еленушка (20 Дек 2012)

Добрый вечер !Хочу поделится ,после длительного молчания.Проходила 6 месячную химию .ВЫ БАЛИ ПРАВЫ  и первые кто забили тревогу,на очередном обследовании 27.06.12г. МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника очаги деструкции мтс характера в телах Th5-9, TH11. МРТ пояснично-крестцового одела =17.07.12.г при контроле МРТ по сравнению с исследованием от 29.03.12.г. картина стабильна,без признаков отрицательной динамики.В теле L1 справа. гемангиома 1.0=1.4=1.2 см. без динамики. Межпозвонковый остеохондроз,с преимущественными проявлениями в сегментеL4 -L5,с элементами реактивного отека в телах позвонков.Задняя полуциркулярная грыжа дис ка L4 -L5, до 0.5 -0.6 см. Нарушение общей ликвородинамики не регистрируется.Но сцинтиграфию так и не стали делать говорят нет смысла и мтс обнаружили в грудном ,хотя мы с вами обсуждали весной поясничный,а в поясничном мои врачи нечего не видят вот все что они написали в выписки.После как обнаружили мтс -мне было назначено лечение  6 -химии (ондансетрон 32 мг .таксотер 75 мг. доксорубицын 50 мг.) Замета 4 мг, сделали 4 ,а на 5 заменили  Резорба ,6 заменили на Золерикс  ,Фазлодекс 500 но сейчас водят 250,Вопрос для костей что лучше Замета или Залерикс (по месту жительства мне могут вводить только Залерикс)И  на сколько верное лечение ??? Через два месяца плановое обследования,при последней химии делали узи ,ренген анализы все в приделах нормы.Чувствую себя хорошо,вот если не знать что внутри сидит то воопще все прекрасно. Огромное спасибо.Жду ответа.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Дек 2012)

Еленушка написал(а):


> Вопрос для костей что лучше Замета или Залерикс (по месту жительства мне могут вводить только Залерикс)И на сколько верное лечение ???.


 у меня нет ни подготвки, ни опыта применения таких препаратов, возможно кто-то с коллег даст рекомендации...


----------



## Еленушка (21 Дек 2012)

Спасибо, я думала это всем известные препараты и схема лечения в моем случаи одна.А какое лечение назначают при обнаружение метастаз в костях? и воопще можно от них избавится или приостановить рост .Как вы относитесь к народным средствам лечения?


----------



## Simos (21 Дек 2012)

Вам необходимо динамичское наблюдение онколога .Обратитесь к онкологу в онкодиспансер,где будет дана схема лечения и рекомендаци


----------



## Еленушка (21 Дек 2012)

Спасибо, я уже наблюдаюсь у онколога, через два месяца на плановое обследование, но мне хотелось узнать, какой препарат лучше для лечения. Был назначен (Замета 4мг.-а потом заменили на Залерикс .Так как он был в наличии) Мой онколог ничего не объясняет, говорит что они практически одинаковы. Хотела бы знать ваше мнение. Если Замета лучше я бы постаралась его купить в городе в аптеках он есть.


----------



## Simos (22 Дек 2012)

Я не занимаюсь вопросами химиотерапии


----------



## Еленушка (22 Дек 2012)

Спасибо,извините я думала что на сайте есть разные врачи в том числе и химиотерапевты.


----------

